
Apples Accessibility Consistency - MosesGitari
https://geeksmodo.com/apples-accessibility-consistency/
======
MosesGitari
This article explores Apple’s consistent attention to accessibility, and how
other tech companies with commitments to accessibility, like Microsoft and
Google, compare to Apple in their accessibility efforts. It also shows where
these companies can improve their consistency, and that no company is perfect
at being an Assistive Technology provider yet.

